# cat grass for sulcatas?



## lMorphine (Aug 16, 2013)

I live in NYC but I have a huge backyard except my lawn is treated with pesticides. So I was wondrring would it be safe to grow my own grass using cat grass from the petstore? Thanks!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 16, 2013)

lMorphine said:


> I live in NYC but I have a huge backyard except my lawn is treated with pesticides. So I was wondrring would it be safe to grow my own grass using cat grass from the petstore? Thanks!



Yeah, Cat grass is good. One variety is also called wheat grass (actually a different species of grass) but also marketed as cat grass or pet grass and sold as organic for people to eat as well in some grocery stores.

But if you are going that route, go wild, dandelions, dichondra, so many plants do well in small window sill pots that you can grow. It's fun.

Will


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2013)

Ditto.

I've got a little plot of wheatgrass in my window sill right now. I trim some over the tortoises food every few days as it grows back.


----------



## lMorphine (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you 
Now would it be possible to plant it in the tortoises enclosure?


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2013)

Absolutely, but it will quickly be eaten and or trampled.

One technique is to plant several trays of it and then hollow out a section of the substrate to fit a tray into, and rotate the trays as needed.


----------



## lMorphine (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats exactly what I planned. I planned to grow one in the enclosure and one in the house and rotate as needed. Also j have oputunia cactus pads coming for the sully as well as oat hay. Would all this be good with his diet of mazuri and spring mix?


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2013)

All of that is good. But let's be realistic about this. We are talking about a sulcata here, right? Two trays? Come on. You'll need at least 10! 

About the hay: Most of them won't eat plain dry hay until they are older and bigger, but you can try. Blend it up, or finely chop it with scissors, rehydrate it for a few minutes in water and then sprinkle it on top of their other food. I've had the best results with orchard grass hay, but I also like bermuda hay. I think oat hay might be too coarse and stemmy. Probably fine for an large adult though.


----------



## lMorphine (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha your probably right! Too bad my store only carries two at a time. Ill have to keep buying!!


Is kaytee natural orchard grass okay?


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2013)

lMorphine said:


> Is kaytee natural orchard grass okay?



As far as I know, yes. I feed orchard grass hay to my older tortoises, and I've just bought seeds to plant my own, so they can eat it alive.


----------

